# Dubstep thread!



## RedCoreZero (Jun 5, 2013)

CALLED IT!

This thread is for posting DubStep music.Video Game related or not.Filthy, Drumstep, Heavy Drops, Rap, Violin, Chill, or whatever.

Or discussions about this genre.

DubStep is basically electronic music with heavy use of bass and beats, and noises.Sounds something like this:


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Issac (Jun 5, 2013)

This is some chillstep, dubstep, dnb... I really brilliant mix:


If I had to listen to one single dubstep song for the rest of my life, this would be it: 
Submotion Orchestra - Sunshine:


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2013)

Nuff said.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a pretty good one:


----------



## adrenochrome (Jun 5, 2013)

ouch ! i think i'll make nightmares tonight
euro dance dubstep, heavy metal dubstep, (Issac is totally offtopic  ) , .....
for me it sounds like the current trend of tv ads which try to put dubstep everywhere, dubstep music is not only throwing randomly vibrating basses over an existing song
like in every musics it should involve creativity, research, originality ...

by luck, none of those tracks would be ever played in south of france partys 

here are some samples
https://soundcloud.com/brainfuzz/brainfuzz-anomaly-mbd004
https://soundcloud.com/brainfuzz/sets/brainfuzz-anomaly-ep-mbd004
https://soundcloud.com/brainfuzz/brainfuzz-vibromaster-r-s-a
https://soundcloud.com/brainfuzz/brainfuzz-vibromaster-smash


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Sop (Jul 1, 2013)

I am sorry but none of this is real dubstep. Dubstep has been severely mutated into this bullshit (that last word is my opinion, not a big fan of brostep).

All brostep.

This is one of my favourite DUBSTEP tracks.

Not saying it's bad music (that's up to you). Just saying this is brostep, not dubstep.


----------



## ilman (Jul 1, 2013)

My, by far, favourite dubstep:

And, by far my favourite Osu! beatmap.


----------



## Issac (Jul 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> I am sorry but none of this is real dubstep. Dubstep has been severely mutated into this bullshit (that last word is my opinion, not a big fan of brostep).
> 
> All brostep.


 

You wouldn't call my song up there brostep, would you? :o


----------



## Sop (Jul 1, 2013)

Issac said:


> You wouldn't call my song up there brostep, would you? :o


 
not brostep

modern heavy bassline dubstep like dis one



it's weird doe

i feel like the song is meant to have a dark feel

nah not really i dont even fucking know what i'm saying


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 1, 2013)

Sop said:


> I am sorry but none of this is real dubstep




You call that dubstep, be ashamed for you know not for what is drops.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 1, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> CALLED IT!
> 
> This thread is for posting DubStep music.Video Game related or not.Filthy, Drumstep, Heavy Drops, Rap, Violin, Chill, or whatever.
> 
> ...


My God, that's amazing.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> You call that dubstep, be ashamed for you know not for what is drops.


 

You call that dubstep, be ashamed for you know not for what classic dubstep is.



Spoiler








Also, this - 



Spoiler








Classic like that is my favorite kind.

However, I am also quite partial to some Excision.  I've seen him live, his shit is cash.

He opened the rave with this.


Spoiler








Not this, but this song is amazing ragardless.



Spoiler








Then, Bassnectar.  I used to very much not like his stuff, but then I found a few tracks of his that I liked and he's now one of my top artists I want to see.  Then I promise I'll stop spamming videos.



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 1, 2013)

Skrillex - WEEKENDS!!


----------



## Sop (Jul 2, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> You call that dubstep, be ashamed for you know not for what classic dubstep is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Classic brostep.

this guy is one of the founding fathers of dubstep


----------



## Kippykip (Jul 2, 2013)




----------

